# Fred Trost Passes : RIP



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

As posted in another forum just reported that Fred Trost died last night/early this morning.

If true its a sad day for all sportpeople in this state regardless of what you thought of his style......

God Bless ya Fred...............

RIP


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Truly a loss for sportsmen, Michigan. Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Kick 'em in the teeth for me Fred!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm stunned!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I believe it was complications from some type of pneumonia. Don't quote me on that, just the rumor. Still a sad day......

Keep chasing that big buck in heaven Fred.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

God bless his soul.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Sad news. Fred rest in peace.


----------



## SgtSlaughter (Oct 30, 2006)

That is sad news indeed. The entire family spent many a Thursday night gathered around the tv watching _Practical Sportsman_.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I really looked forward to Thursday night's and watching Fred. It is a sad day. I really think he had a good heart and tried to do what was best for us the sportsman. 

God bless you Fred.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Still Wait'n said:


> I really looked forward to Thursday night's and watching Fred. It is a sad day. I really think he had a good heart and tried to do what was best for us the sportsman.
> 
> God bless you Fred.




:sad: Fred you will be missed!!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

How old was he?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

That's sad news. I always enjoyed watching him and the Practical Sportsman.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

:yikes: he wasent that old, I did enjoy watching him on tv thats to bad, you have to give the guy a A+ for trying to keep a outdoor show on here in Michigan, rest in peace fred.. Cya Slick


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for the family.Thank you Fred for all that you have done for us and taught us about this great state. Rest in peace in Gods Great Outdoors.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Zach and all of his friends & family. I tried to never miss a show. I was just remembering the way he loved to make fun of himself....dumping a crock-pot of chili off the seat of his mini-van after applying the brakes too hard.....and then dropping another one on the ground later.....the time he backed the fifth-wheel rental through stumps and trees ripping the crap-pipe off underneath and basically "killing it" as his spotter yelled at him to stop.....
I was grateful to him for resurecting Michigan Outdoors on Public TV, as I grew up with Mort Neff & Jerry Chipetta and missed the show very much. When I lived in Arkansas, I relished the tapes that friends sent me, and this show helped draw me back to Michigan.
I love you, my brother. May I join you in the Big Hunt before too long.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm in complete shock

Prayers go out to his entire family.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone have a link to an official statement or something?


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm Completly shocked


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sad news, indeed.
When I moved here from California, I got introduced to fishing by a couple buddies. One of the requirements was to watch Fred Trost on Thursday evenings.

So long Fred. Rest in Peace.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

If this is true, I hope he's in Heaven, cause they don't have any HELLgramites there:lol: I know people knocked the guys show, but when I started watching it, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

wow.... I was just watching some of his old shows I had taped


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Where did you get your info from? I havent been able to find anything on it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have been searching the web for over an hour to find out the truth but keep striking out. Hopefully someone on the east side of the state can chime in with a noon news report. The left coast won't have anything about it I'm sure. Still searching................I tend to believe the reports as I know he was in UofM hospital for something like pnuemonia.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Where did you get your info from? I havent been able to find anything on it.


http://www.joesportsman.com/ 

No mention of his death, but it does mention his condition...


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was going to mention that, DTG - the hellgramite episode was one of my all time favorites, especially when they slowed it down so you could see him try to shake it off his thumb in half-time...

My thoughts and prayers to the friends and family, he'll be missed...


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I did a search and couldn't find any news of his passing. Seems like there'd be a news release or something


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

As we have no _official_ confirmation yet, I took the liberty of adding a question mark to the thread title.....

I sure hope I don't have to remove it.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-



spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Why would you post a thread that he's dead if you don't even know yourself?


sotw, if your query is directed to me, I posted to:

a) Add clarification and show there is still some doubt to the claim

b) Express my sorrow IF it turns out to be true.

These forums exist to bring the sportspersons of Michigan closer and to help us communicate important thoughts and ideas. If someone hears a rumour that a noted outdoor personality is ailing or even (God forbid) passed on, it is assumed to have common interest to all the members here.

I see nothing morbid about passing on _legtimate_ information about this situation.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Less bickering and more praying?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This is the only thing I could find on a search

http://www.joesportsman.com/

Though I may not've always agreed or admired his actions, he's still an outdoorsman at heart and we share that one main ingrediant. 

Best wishes brother of the wild.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

My prayers go out to him and his family, and I hope that this "rumor" is false.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

WJIM Lansing just said Fred passed away


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear, always looked forward to Thursday nights.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Robow said:


> WJIM Lansing just said Fred passed away


Thank you for letting us know, I am sorry to hear that, it is truly bad news, he will be missed.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Man I was hoping that wasn't true. So, so sad to see such a great advocate for Michigan sportsmen and women gone. Fred always had an opinon to give - love it or hate it. Fred, you will be missed and Thank You for the many years you gave to all of us. May you eternally Rest In Peace........
BD


----------



## jimmyg (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello all,
Just confirmed the rumor we had been hearing all morning. I called Bill Yoder the source that gave the information to some radio folks this morning. After fighting a rare form of pneumonia and being in a coma for 6 weeks the family decided to let him go. At this time no funeral plans have been confirmed. For those of us that love outdoor television in this great state Fred was an icon. We may not have always agreed with him, but you never questioned his passion. If it was not for guys like Fred, I wouldn't have the job I do. He had an outstanding show for many years. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.

Jimmy Gretzinger
Michigan Out of Doors T.V.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Truly a sad day. Thoughts and prayers to his family. After 6 weeks in coma, I sure hope they are in a good position to live life without him.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jimmy, thanks for the confirmation and excellent post. Your words are both truthful and heartwarming. Many of here at M-S.com were Fred supporters and the news of his passing still has me and many other members here in shock.

BTW and on a lighter note - Welcome to M-S.com! :Welcome: Hope you won't be a stranger on this site! Any chance you can get Kelly to join too?   

Thanks again and thanks for all you and the rest over at MOOD has and continue to do for the sportsman of Michigan.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

jimmyg said:


> Hello all,
> Just confirmed the rumor we had been hearing all morning. I called Bill Yoder the source that gave the information to some radio folks this morning. After fighting a rare form of pneumonia and being in a coma for 6 weeks the family decided to let him go. At this time no funeral plans have been confirmed. For those of us that love outdoor television in this great state Fred was an icon. We may not have always agreed with him, but you never questioned his passion. If it was not for guys like Fred, I wouldn't have the job I do. He had an outstanding show for many years. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.
> 
> Jimmy Gretzinger
> Michigan Out of Doors T.V.


Thanks for the update Jimmy. RIP Fred


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Fred will be missed..Our thoughts and prayers are with his family.

I can see him with Mort Neff Pheasant hunting in the Thumb.. Both good Men.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Prayers go out to the family and all involved. 

Spent a lot of Thur nights watching Fred.

Fred told it like it was and was as down to earth as they make them. Met him at Outdoorama in Houghton Lake one year.

Enjoy those happy hunting grounds.....


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Many a great memory growing up watching Fred on Thursday nights. R.I.P. Fred


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you for the confirmation jimmyg and welcome.

Chrisu, you can never be prepared. My father was down with cancer for around five years, it still hurts as bad today as it did that fatal day some 8 years ago.

Rest in peace brother of the wild.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Watched a many episodes on Thursday night, looked forward to it...prayers to his family.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, what a bummer.  

RIP Fred, you will be missed........


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

That sucks. I liked him.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

God bless you Fred. You truly are a Michigan icon.


----------



## woodencanoe (Dec 16, 2000)

Sad news, Fred always told it like it was. R.I.P. Fred.


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Prayers go out to the family and all involved.
> 
> Spent a lot of Thur nights watching Fred.
> 
> ...


+1 rusty


----------



## Ultramag (Mar 12, 2000)

Love him or hate him he was entertaining. 

Growing up in a no-cable era, you could always count on Fred to show deer hunting the Thursday preseeding the opener. We always waited for that time of year.

I remember as kid, laying out my bow and arrows on the floor and going over everything while Fred was on. 

I got to meet him once in Houghton Lake at Tip-Up town and for a kid in Michigan back then, it was like meeting a celebrity. 

Prayers to his family and happy hunting forever Fred.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Truly a loss for ALL of Michigan's outdoor community!  

jimmyg, thanks so much for your confirmation; although sad, it at least stops the rumours and let's us say our goodbyes.

If you can, please pass on our most heartfelt condolences to his family and friends. He was one of a kind and will be missed for a long time.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, Rip Fred You were my favorite hunting show as a youngster. Thanks for all the great Thursday nights.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

As a youngster Fred was a regular part of our deer camp, and a good friend of my dads. Quite a character. He had a radio show back then, and I remember him sneaking around in the middle of the night with his tape recorder, doing interviews with the camp hunters while they were asleep and loudly snoring.

Trost: "Mr Grabel, how would you describe your opening day?"

"Snnnnnnnnooooorrrr"

Trost: "Really? thats very interesting and how was the weather"

"Snnnnnnnnorrree"

Trost: "really, that cold huh?"

You get the point, sounds kind of silly, but for a 12 year old kid, it was hilarious to review the tapes the next day.

R.I.P Fred


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

You will be missed Fred. I had the privilege of meeting him a few times and can still remember attending the old outdoor fairs up North and in Bath. I don't think I ever missed a Thursday night show in all of the years he was on. The last time I saw him was at this past Falls Woods and Waters Show in Imlay City. He was at Bill Yoders Live Deer display helping out..A Michigan Icon......


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Fred, enjoy the new hunt in the sky.

A great outdoorsmen will be greatly missed.

Prays to the family and Friends.


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

Prayers sent to the family, you will definetly be missed by this outdoorsmen. 

GOD BLESS AND REST IN PEACE


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

RIP Fred. I remember many Thursday nights while growing up sorting my tacklebox while watching Michigan Out Doors and counting down the days 'til the family vacation at the lake. 

Great memories.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

RIP Joe lunch box. I will always remember the Hellgramite episode with a smile.


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

A very sad day. I always looked forward to a Thursday night with Fred.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

May he RIP!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

my sympathies to his family.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I always enjoyed Practical Sportsman, it was entertaining.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Sad day for Michigan Sportsmen and women. He WAS the "Joe Lunchbox" Michigan outdoorsman.



RIP and Godspeed Fred.



...and like the man said, "Get outdoors! It's a great place to be!"


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

WoW,... I about fell out of my chair when I saw this thread !

I used to watch Fred for many years,.. he was a true sports-minded individual who was always looking out for hunters rights. 

I really liked the "Practical Sportsman" program and tried to watch it whenever it came on.

I'm gonna' miss Fred,  ... my condolences to his family.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Truely saddened when I heard the news. So long Fred, rest in peace, you will be missed.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I met him several times throughout the years at different outdoor events and venues.He always had a handshake and a story for you.The last time I saw him was with Bill Yoder and his deer at the Woods and Water show in Imlay City.There was a line of people there and I was with my Six year old son.We talked for at least ten minutes and he payed special attention my boy while describing the deer.Had many ,many, good memories of his show.I was sorry to see his show go and I am saddenned to see a good man pass!!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I hope everyone now knows he did the right thing, his thing. He will be missed.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I grew up watching you Fred...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Truely a sad day. I can quite honestly say that this website would not exist if it were not for Fred. I started watching his show as my interest in Hunting and Fishing in Michigan came alive during my high school years. Thursday nights were reserved for watching that show in those days. His show inspired me to seek others who shared the same interest and thus this website.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It's called showing respect.....let it go.


----------



## mill_time (Jun 4, 2004)

Fred Trost was a true pioneer for us the outdoorsman. I also grew up as a child watching his show on thursday nights. I have had nothing but good things to say about him and what he stood for. I am glad I had the opportunity to be able to watch his programs for many years. I am genuinely saddened by this news.

He is now on the big hunt.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I watched his show growing up, I looked forward to it every thursday. Seems like his last show was just on. Godspeed


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

God speed Fred, you will be missed. My sympathies to Zach and the family. Thanks for the Thursday nights.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070718/NEWS01/707180396/1001/news

Well-known Michigan outdoorsman Fred Trost, 61, of Lansing died earlier today at the University of Michigan Medical Center in Ann Arbor.

Trost was the former host of Michigan Outdoors and Practical Sportsman, which both aired on PBS.

Jimmy Gretzinger, host of Michigan Out-of-Doors Television, said Trost was a pioneer for the genre.

"Without Fred, outdoor television wouldn't be what it is today in Michigan," Gretzinger said.

Funeral services have not been announced.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was certainly a shock. And I agree that outdoor television would not be what it is today without Fred.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

. He and I emailed each other occasionally, and he's the one that got me involved in the Bear Referendum. Heck, he's the one that saved our bear season. Thanks Fred.


----------



## CUB44 (Jul 25, 2002)

I am truly saddened by this. I grew up watching Fred on Thursday nights. I for one will surely miss him,as I have missed his show.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

"Heck, he's the one that saved our bear season. Thanks Fred."

Great point.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I too enjoyed Fred's show and visited the "Museum" a number of times many years ago when I had a membership. I recall a trip up into the U.P. we struck up a conversation with a local in between fishin trips and he asked us if we knew French Toast since we were from down state...We all kinda looked at each other thinkin he was a bit wacky until as we listened to him tell about bear hunts with French Toast we realized he was talkin about Fred Trost and was takin a jab at em LOL. I met Fred a handful of times at the museum and he was always friendly, talkative and willing to just chat openly about how the huntin or fishing was going. I had no idea he'd been ill. Sad day, if the age I heard is correct (61) that's a shame to lose him so young. I lost my dad at 59 it was sudden and if it had to be I'm glad he didn't suffer. Fred's family has been hurting for a long time it sounds and now Fred isn't suffering. Rest in Peace Fred, you've reached the Great Spirit of the Woods.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Steve said:


> Truely a sad day. I can quite honestly say that this website would not exist if it were not for Fred


RIP Fred....and thank you for giving Steve the inspiration to create this GREAT forum for all of us.


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=192991&highlight=fred+trost


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe we could turn this thread into a " sympathy card" or something?? Print it off and send it to the family. Or start a new thread and try to have everyone from the site,, "sign it". I think that would be nice for the family to know that while a lot of outdoors people didn't agree with him,, we did "respect" him and realize what he did for the MI outdoors.


----------



## archerjustin (Oct 22, 2006)

CUB44 said:


> I am truly saddened by this. I grew up watching Fred on Thursday nights. I for one will surely miss him,as I have missed his show.


I couldn't have said it better myself. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

As I stated in another thread, I still laugh when I think about the helgramite episode. I was waiting for his hand to get bit when he was showing us how to get snapping turtles out from under a mud bank, and I thought for sure Zach was going to cover him with chilli and flys when he told Zach the chili he was eating was made with 5 year old venison from the freezer. My sympathy to the family. Though the loss is painful, I am glad his pain is over. Rick


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Very entertaining...and has contibuted to every type of hunting in Michigan! He will always be remembered!! His family should be proud of what Fred did for hunting and fishing in the State of Michigan!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I think its well agreed that thursday nights were set aside for the show... It was definately a time when most of us would watch and learn something new. Especially when we were younger. Rest In Peace fred...


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

tears come down my eyes as i read all the posts, and im a big macho man! everything that has been said and expressed is true of fred. im glad theres a family of sportsman that i can relate to and each other. i feel at home with sportsman and fred was a leader, and no one ever agrees with a leader 100% fred trost made me feel that its allright to ice fish! allright to spend weekends chasing all the species of fish , its allright to hunt every game animal ,and sit for hours in a tree , its allright to cook and enjoy this lifestyle to fight for your rights to maybe go to law school also?lol and even mess up as we all do! especially when no one else around you seems to know its allright! noone in my family lived like this, they went to the country club! i felt like the odd person! fred made it allright! NATURE IS TRUTH! it does not lie and is the same now as it was in the beginning! FRED TROST was a great representative of the truth and the truth has set him free!! sadly! thank you fred , and may gods peace be on the family !


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

As a sign of respect our forums will be offline from 8-9pm tomorrow night (Thursday night) during Fred's old time slot.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Steve said:


> As a sign of respect our forums will be offline from 8-9pm tomorrow night (Thursday night) during Fred's old time slot.


Now that is a fine tribute


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

He may have been a controversial man but he did allot for hunting in this state.


----------



## hondodeerhunter (Feb 1, 2006)

I grew up as a teen the past decade, probably since 14 watching Freds show. It was with sadness that I saw it go a few years ago. Fred did not give up though, pursuing a useful website for Sportsman during times of stress with his family and bankruptcy. Fred was not a quitter, but a leader. I will miss his website, Joesportsman.com, and reading his writings. He took more time than many of us would have building website out of the tons of information he had. Fred will be missed.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

i think i'm still in shock! i just read this as i get back from shooting all day! rest in peace my friend....


----------



## bentduck (Aug 19, 2003)

Like some others here, I didn't always agree with eveything he did or said but I think he deserves a measure of respect for speaking his mind and not always worrying about being politically correct. 

He was provacative in life and now in death as demonstrated by this thread. I hope his family finds peace during the coming weeks and months...they, like Fred have been through a lot the last few years. RIP


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Fred's show was certainly interesting and sometimes downright funny with all the stupid things that happened to him. I watched it many a Thursday night with my dad as I'm sure a lot of you guys did too. 

I can remember the early years of the show with Bob Garner and others and how enjoyable it was to watch and how excited it used to get me about hunting or fishing when I was a young kid. The pre-Buck Stop shows were the best.

As I read the remembering Fred Trost, threads it brings back a lot of good memories of my childhood hunting and fishing the farmland, woods, lakes and streams around my Lapeer county home and how really lucky I was to have grown up there. I used to look forward to Thursday night to see that week's show and to see what the fishing report was going to be.

So long Fred, I hope you don't spill another crock-pot of chili on the floor of your truck where ever you are and thanks for the laughs at your expense along the way.

You will be missed by many of us.

IH


----------



## Bear in the Woods (Nov 9, 2005)

Rest in Peace Fred, my heart felt condolences to his family.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Fred for the wonderful thursday night shows and all you did for us outdoorsman. Rest in peace and my prayers go out to the family and friends .


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Steve that is a great tribute to Fred. I will keep him in my thoughts at that time.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

lowavenger96 said:


> He may have been a controversial man but he did allot for hunting in this state.


Well said. We all owe him for that.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I wasn't go to post anything untill official word was made. I to watch Fred and others on Thursday night. We ussually head out Friday so he was always get the blood flowing and the anticipation. 

I ran into him at the out-door-rama one year a really nice guy. He will be missed.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

See the other thread listed above - 

ferg....


----------



## Like_to_hunt (Sep 27, 2004)

I too used to watch Fred every Thursday. Rest in Peace my Friend!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

had the pleasure of a few meals and outdoor shows with fred. even did some fishing. he was a very nice guy. hope his family heals quickly from the pain of his loss. but know that somewhere, fred is in an even greater outdoors. my bet is he and fred bear , and howard hill are on a heavenly stalk even now.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't remember MOOD before Fred. In my mind he was MOOD. No offense intended to the current crew who I enjoy.

It is certainly apparent that he touch many, many lives.

Rest peacefully and thanks for all of those Thursday evenings Fred.


----------



## 223369 (Aug 24, 2005)

completely shocked just found out! Fred rest in peace you will be missed. My families thoughts and prayers are with your loved ones.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Fred was kind of the dorky, goofy uncle at deer camp. He wasn't polished or suave but he was genuine and welcome. And he was passionate. A life lived with passion is one well lived. RIP Fred. Peace be with your family.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

wow, what a shock. I grew up watching fred and can honestly say that his show was an impact on my outdoor life. He will be missed.

J-


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a couple yrs. of MOOD`s on video from the mid 80`s, think I`ll watch some tonight and then go fishing tomorrow to honor then celebrate what he did for all of Michigan Outdoors people.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Jul 19, 8:09 AM EDT


Fred Trost, popular host of Michigan outdoors TV show, dies at 61 


EAST LANSING, Mich. (AP) -- Fred Trost, who hosted the popular "Michigan Outdoors" hunting and fishing television show, has died. He was 61.

Trost died Wednesday of a rare lung condition after spending several weeks in the hospital, his son, Zachary Trost of East Lansing, told The Associated Press on Thursday.

"Michigan Outdoors" was broadcast on public television across the state, until a $4 million judgment against him for an investigative series he did on deer scent lures led to his departure in 1992. He later began broadcasting another show, "Practical Sportsman," also on public television.

"I've had people come up to me over the past few weeks and say, `I learned fishing from your father,' `I learned how to skin a fish from your father,' `Your father made me passionate about the outdoors,'" Zachary Trost told the Lansing State Journal.

Friends remember Fred Trost as a giant of the outdoors.

"He was a big deal," said Tony Hansen, editor of Michigan Out-of-Doors magazine. "He was the first outdoor media star. Kind of a larger-than-life personality."

In the late 1990s, while still working on the show, Fred Trost enrolled in Cooley Law School, graduating cum laude, his son said. Trost stopped production of "Practical Sportsman" in 2005.

Zachary Trost said the family expected to meet Thursday to plan a memorial service for his father.

"He did not want a funeral. He doesn't want people to grieve for his death. He wants people to enjoy our limited time here and the outdoors," he said.

Very sad. RIP


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Best part of Fred was the way he never took himself as serious as he took Michigan's outdoor issues. Truly an icon!! And a person I think we can all relates to as sportsmen and women. May God grant you access to innumerable acres of hunting heaven!!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a link to the story in LSJ:

http://www.lsj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070719/NEWS01/70719001

RIP Fred.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

I looked forward to Thursday nights for years. Rest in peace Fred!
Jim


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

I wrote Fred a e-mail when his show went off the air wishing him the best of luck and also telling him how much I will miss his show. He responded with a very nice letter. I used to look forward to every thursday night to watch his show. It is a very sad day. I will miss Fred and so will my family. :sad:


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> As a sign of respect our forums will be offline from 8-9pm tomorrow night (Thursday night) during Fred's old time slot.


Steve, Thanks for the gesture, in honoring Fred and his family's wishes this may be our only chance for closure.

Fred thanks for the memories. I think you may have invented Reality TV with the helgramite show. Thank you also for the innovations you came up with from the Summer Outdoor Shows, the recipe contests and so many more it's hard for me to recall right now. 

I do know I'll always remember to get outdoors.....


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I truely miss the thursday night shows. he was the glue that held Great lakes outdoors and MOOD together. the three shows together really seem to be a great compliment to each other. Since he went off the air, i lost intrest in the other shows. 

He gave us a family tradition for many years. My brother, nephew and I would watch him and the other shows, and talk about them for weeks. 
I miss his shows, his no nonsence way of dealing with hot topics. His ability not to cave into advertisers. Proving you didn't need thousands of dollars to head into the outdoors. 

thanks Fred for the great memories, and condolenses to your family


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Tony is showing his youth...Fred was FAR from the first outdoor media star. Ever heard of Mort Neff, Tony??


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> As a sign of respect our forums will be offline from 8-9pm tomorrow night (Thursday night) during Fred's old time slot.


A grand gesture Steve, I'm sure it will be greatly appriciated by all.  

RIP Fred


----------



## Chad (Walleydog Chaser) (Jan 15, 2003)

Like many of you on this site, I also grew up watching Fred on Thursday nights. More recently, as I moved away from home, got married, and started my own family, I carried on the tradition of watching MOOD, Great Lakes Outdoors, and Practical Sportsman on Thursday nights, especially during hunting season. That was my weekly ritual while packing my stuff for hunting to leave after work the next day. I'm lucky that my wife was also raised on those shows so she didn't mind at all. I still watch MOOD on Thursday nights but now GLO is on Sat afternoon (Direct TV) so I catch that on tivo at somepoint during the weekend, but Fred's show will be missed.
I didn't always agree with Fred's viewpoints or thought that he may not have worded something quite the way that he meant to, but he did alot for all outdoormen of this great state. I did notice that his show went down hill the past couple of years that it was on and was running a lot of re-run hunting and fishing trips. I'm sure that his illness had something to do with it along with his on going legal troubles. 
I also got my last German Shorthair pup (Benelli) at one of his Puppy Saturdays. It was 4 years ago that seems like just yesterday. 
You will be missed Fred! Godspeed.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Walk tall as the trees, 
live strong as the mountains, 
be gentle as the spring winds, 
keep the warmth of the summer sun 
in your heart, and the great spirit 
will always be with you.[/COLOR]
Sing your death song and die like a hero going home.

There is no death, only a change of worlds.
Your memory will live forever in our hearts. 
Thank you, Fred.


----------



## 75north (Sep 4, 2003)

Excellent gesture, Steve. I've got fine memories of watching Fred's show with my brothers back in the beginning. We'd all wait for Fred's fishing report to determine whether or not we'd all pile into my oldest brother's car the following night to head to Manistee or St. Joe to fish off the piers or from the surf. This was back before any of us had good paying jobs, or even boats for that matter. Fred's show determined what the outdoor activity was going to be for my brothers and I for that coming weekend. Thanks for everything you gave us viewers, Fred. I'll have to dig out some of the VHS tapes of his show as my own tribute......


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

Thursday nite has not been the same without him. 
I've read all the posts in this thread. Tears in my eyes throughout.

Kind of reminds me of the ending in Star Wars where the spirits of Obi-Wan, Yoda and Anakin look on at Luke,
Now it's Mort Neff, Howard Shelly and Fred Trost. I think they are looking on to all of us to continue with the outdoors traditions.
I grew up with Mort and Howard and brought my kids up with Fred. 

Thanks for all the Thursdays. We've missed your show and will miss you dearly.

My family's prayers are with him and his family.

Jim Jacques


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Truely a sad day for all Michigan sportsmen. Whether you liked him or not, Fred was an icon for our state. When there was little outdoor t.v. on the networks, Fred gave up his time to bring it to us every thursday night. Our prayers are with you.


----------

